# Guppies Or Glowlight Tetra



## BlueSky (Jan 26, 2014)

So I am trying to find some options for a community tank with a betta. Tank is a 10 gallon.

I thought about platies for a bit but now I am leaning towards either guppies or glowlight tetra. I’ve heard that glowlight tetras are pretty peaceful and boring so I thought those might work well with a betta.

Would either of these work:

Stocking 1
1 Betta
3-4 Male Guppies (Not sure on number, how many would you suggest?)
A handful of Red Cherry Shrimp (I think there are 10 in there)


Stocking 2
1 Betta
5-6 Glowlight Tetra (or more if tank size will allow)
A handful of Red Cherry Shrimp (I think there are 10 in there)


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Because guppies, especially males, have longish, brightly colored fins, they often trigger aggression in bettas. In a 10-gallon tank, there isn't much room for the different fish to get away from each other/have their own space, so it is likely that the tank size would only make this issue worse.

Glowlights are generally a good community fish, but sometimes tetras can be nippy, which is a problem for long-finned bettas. But I think these are a better option than guppies.

In my opinion, the best tankmates in the world are corydoras catfish. They are really active and fun to watch, but they are very peaceful and keep to themselves (usually at the bottom of the tank), so they won't bother a betta. In a ten-gallon tank, you could definitely do a betta and a small shoal of pygmy or dwarf cories. However, be aware that bettas all have their own personalities and some will not tolerate ANY tankmates, so it is always best to have a backup plan in case your betta is hostile.


----------



## BlueSky (Jan 26, 2014)

LolaQuigs said:


> Because guppies, especially males, have longish, brightly colored fins, they often trigger aggression in bettas. In a 10-gallon tank, there isn't much room for the different fish to get away from each other/have their own space, so it is likely that the tank size would only make this issue worse.
> 
> Glowlights are generally a good community fish, but sometimes tetras can be nippy, which is a problem for long-finned bettas. But I think these are a better option than guppies.
> 
> In my opinion, the best tankmates in the world are corydoras catfish. They are really active and fun to watch, but they are very peaceful and keep to themselves (usually at the bottom of the tank), so they won't bother a betta. In a ten-gallon tank, you could definitely do a betta and a small shoal of pygmy or dwarf cories. However, be aware that bettas all have their own personalities and some will not tolerate ANY tankmates, so it is always best to have a backup plan in case your betta is hostile.


Thank you for your input 

I would like a school of corydoras... if only I had a larger tank! On the Pygmy and Dwarf Cories, aren't they pretty active? I have read that the pygmy and dwarf cories are pretty active and don't stay at the bottom. They are more of an all over the place type fish. (but we all know the internet is not always right )


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

BlueSky said:


> Thank you for your input
> 
> I would like a school of corydoras... if only I had a larger tank! On the Pygmy and Dwarf Cories, aren't they pretty active? I have read that the pygmy and dwarf cories are pretty active and don't stay at the bottom. They are more of an all over the place type fish. (but we all know the internet is not always right )


You're right; pygmy cories are pretty active. But look into corydoras habrosus. They behave and look much more like larger corydoras, but they are quite a bit smaller. Very cute and pleasant tankmates for a peaceful betta.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

LolaQuigs said:


> Because guppies, especially males, have longish, brightly colored fins, they often trigger aggression in bettas. In a 10-gallon tank, there isn't much room for the different fish to get away from each other/have their own space, so it is likely that the tank size would only make this issue worse.


This is actually largely myth. There are *some* betta that won't do well with guppies, but they generally won't do well with other tankmakes either. There are quite a few members here that have betta-guppy community tanks where the two get along well. 10 gal would be a fine size to try this, but you *DO* need another tank in case your betta decides not to play nice with tank mates for *ANY* community option.

As for the tetras - tetras can get nippy if you don't have enough of them together. So, you would need to be sure you have a large enough school to keep aggression down. 

Cories were mentioned - if you get the dwarf\pygmy varieties these would work in a 10gal as well. But, these are also shoaling fish, and you'd need at least 6 or so.


----------



## BlueSky (Jan 26, 2014)

Alright so if I go with Glowlight Tetras how many would you put in a 10 gallon? Would it be best to start out with 6 then add more later if I feel things are going well? I am not sure how many Glowlights can fit in a 10 gallon with a Betta. Would 6 plus a betta be at max stocking for a 10 gallon?

I am leaning towards the glowlights because so far I have not been able to find any Guppies that I like, color wise. They all look like guppy/endler hybrids and I don't like how they look.


I forgot to mention I do have a 3 gallon tank I can set up for the Betta if things don't work out.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually Glowlights are rarely nippy, much like Ember Tetras, they just mill about and do their own thing. I'd go with 6 of them in a 10 and that's it, maybe 7 as they are pretty lackadaisical.


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

I did a quick test scenario at the "AqAdvisor" site using the "Intelligent Freshwater Aquarium Stocking Calculator". I used a ten gallon tank and stocked it with 1 male Betta; 6 Neon Tetras and 6 Cory's. The results were that the tank stocking capacity was at 114%; which really is not that bad. I didn't know what filter you are using so I just picked a suitable filter for a 10 gal tank.
Hopefully this will give you some idea what you can and cannot do. I use this site everytime I consider adding new stock to my aquariums. It not only tells you the quantity of fish you can add; but it also tells you whether or not the different fish species will tolerate each other.
In regards to stocking a tank with a Betta and Guppies; I have done it; and not once did I have a problem with their behavior towards each other.

Good luck


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, aqadvisor is very forgiving with their stocking lists, all my tanks are stocked around 150% with no issue (I also have planted tanks, I don't recommend going over 115-120% with non-planted tanks unless you know what you're doing). ^_^ great tool to use!


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

I just wish I had known about the aqadvisor site before I started up my tanks last fall. Would have saved me a lot of grieve!


----------



## BlueSky (Jan 26, 2014)

Alright, so after doing some more research and listening to you all. I am going to go with 6 Glowlight Tetras. I am going to hold off on the corries and just have the betta, tetras and shrimp for now.

My tank is planted but has only been that way for a week or so. So still has some filling in to do.

And I do have a 3 gallon tank as a back up tank if I need it for the betta.


----------



## BlueSky (Jan 26, 2014)

Slaz said:


> I just wish I had known about the aqadvisor site before I started up my tanks last fall. Would have saved me a lot of grieve!


I am always forgetting about aqadvisor!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's best to wait until the plants are fully growing just so that the tank can handle the bioload once you put your fish in. That way, you don't crash your cycle. I know it sucks, but if you can wait 6 weeks for the plants to fully establish themselves and start to grow (this means NO touching them, no pruning, just let them grow!) before you start to stock the tank, you'll have much greater success than if you start to stock now. If you have the Betta in there, then that's fine for the time being, but I'd wait if I were you. I know it sucks being patient but in the end, it's worth it!


----------



## BlueSky (Jan 26, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> It's best to wait until the plants are fully growing just so that the tank can handle the bioload once you put your fish in. That way, you don't crash your cycle. I know it sucks, but if you can wait 6 weeks for the plants to fully establish themselves and start to grow (this means NO touching them, no pruning, just let them grow!) before you start to stock the tank, you'll have much greater success than if you start to stock now. If you have the Betta in there, then that's fine for the time being, but I'd wait if I were you. I know it sucks being patient but in the end, it's worth it!


I think this is the worst part of fish keeping for me . It defiantly teaches you patients... 

and yes the Betta is already in there. I figured I needed to keep him in there to keep the cycle going so it won't crash?


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

I think a general rule when putting a male in a community tank is to let the other fish go in first and establish their territories, then add the betta. He's probably really enjoying all that space to himself and may be less than enthused about giving that space up! Of course, he is cycling the tank for you, so my suggestion would be to let him stay in there, buy a small 2.5/5g tank as temporary housing, and when you're ready to add more fish put him in the small tank (have it heated & livable for him!) for about a week while the other fish are being "moved in". Also rearrange the big tank so when he goes back to it it will seem brand new...

I wanted to do a betta/danio (that's what glofish are) tank but everything I read said they need 20g to be happy. They are zippy fish that need room to run. I can't remember what all the tetras called for, I think it depends on species whether they are good in 10g or 20g. At least you are getting a proper school of them! I cringe when I see people with just 1 or 2 schooling fish. I really hope it works for you. =)

I definitely suggest having a tank on hand for emergency separation purposes, though. =o


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It is perfectly fine that you have your Betta first. I can't recall one instance in donkey's years of Betta-based community tanks that I haven't had the Betta first. The only time I ever had issues was with Betta who wouldn't tolerate any tankmates, anyways.

The trick when adding new fish to any aquarium is to turn off the lights while you float the new residents and leave them off for at least an hour after you release them. This gives the new guys time to get the layout of the aquarium.

As far as Pygmy Cories: I have 20 in my 20 long and they aren't zippy at all although my Habrosus do stay on the bottom more. The Pygmy prefer to rest on the leaves of large Anubius. 

It's been my experience that the fewer plants you have and the more open space the more zippy any species will be. I have male Guppies and Endlers in my heavily-planted tanks and they swim very peacefully.

Have fun!


----------

